

WW2 Code-cracking machine returned to life - matclayton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13566878

======
ericHosick
Don't know why, but this brought to mind the book by Gibson -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Difference_Engine>. The book is not about a
Tunny Machine, but does paint an interesting world if the Difference Engine
had gotten funding. If only they had ycombinator in 1847.

